# 10g need some low light help



## Monk11876 (Mar 20, 2009)

my wife and I have a 10g planted tank that has: 2 amazon swords, a small forest of Rotala Indica, a single Aponogeton Longiplumostos(?) and a goodly amount of java moss. The light is a 20w Flourescent, Filtration is a Tetra whisper 20 (i think), The substrate is plain gravel. The plants are all growing well, I put the Rotala in around a month ago and it has more than doubled in length since then (from 3-4 inches to 8-9 inches). Most of our plants are on one half of the aquarium since the filter we have has a very robust flow and plants I try to plant near it invariably get sucked into it and have great trouble growing. Can anyone suggest some plants that can be used as background plants near the filter intake? I had thought maybe some kind of valisneria but don't know if it will grow under my light. There is no diy co2 or ferts added. I have a baffle over the outflow from the filter to reduce surface disruption and loss of co2 during the day. Sorry about the long post but I would really like to get some help making this tank be fully planted throught the entire tank. I will upload some pictures in the next day or two.


----------



## Saca (Jun 13, 2009)

The amazon swords is a large plant for an aquarium of 10 gallons, so you do not have problems with amazon swords must control the volume with frequent pruning.





Monk11876 said:


> Can anyone suggest some plants that can be used as background plants near the filter intake?




Your aquarium has poor lighting, but you could try valisneria (very invasive plant), Microsorum pteropus, Bacopa caroliniana, Hygrophila polysperma "Rosanervig" , Hygrophila polysperma,Ludwigia repens ..... these plants grow in a medium-intensity light and are resistant to water currents.


Filters that produce a greater loss of CO2 which will break the surface of water as a filter cascades.


----------



## Monk11876 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks saca, I have a baffle in place on my filter right now that keeps the surface disruption to an absolute minimum. The 10g will eventually get some upgraded lighting but due to budget concerns that is on the backburner. I will also add the co2 and ferts once the lighting is upgraded. I think I might try some valisneria, I have no problems pruning plants back plus faster growing plants can go into my 29 and then eventually be used for store cred at my local lfs


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

At 20w on a 10g, you actually have plenty of light to grow an abundance of plants. The w/g rule doesn't really apply to the small tanks. I have a link somewhere that explains this further. I'll see if I can't find it.

As for your filter, add a pre-filter over your intake. The best way to do it is get one of the AquaClear (AC20 should work just fine) filters and cut a slit in it almost to the bottom. Should fit perfectly on the intake. This will allow you to place plants right up to the intake and not have to worry about them.

For your flow, you mention you have a baffle in front of it already which is good. Another option would be to change your filter to a mini canister which will make use of a spray bar. Very good option here for planted tanks. I'm in the process of swapping mine out.


----------

